# Tau Assfisting?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Really? The Onager Gauntlet? Assfist away Bromigo.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Really? The Onager Gauntlet? Assfist away Bromigo.


Seriously? :laugh:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

The amount of high fives the person who came up with that must have got :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

While the Onager is a kind of ass (as in donkey) I'm willing to bet GW had something else in mind when they thought of the name.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I doubt it.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well technically an onager is also a roman-era siege weapon, kind of a mini catapult that shoots metal balls. (god I just made it worse didn't I?)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Matcap said:


> (god I just made it worse didn't I?)


The truth hurts, even more so when its F****D in:laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well time to rip on my Tau friend! Especially if he brings that upgrade(?).


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

falcoso said:


> The amount of high fives the person who came up with that must have got :grin:


I'll give them one :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just wash your hands afterwards. Unless it was a donkey punch, in which case, break out the outboard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Just wash your hands afterwards.


That could be why those fries tasted funny


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm on the fence with this one, regarding intentionality. They could've thought they made the word up; "it sounds Tau." (Just like Darkstrider's real name.) But I know game designers have a sense of humor. See the Magic card "Infectious Horror." (Just screw with pronouncing that.)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I'm on the fence with this one, regarding intentionality. They could've thought they made the word up; "it sounds Tau." (Just like Darkstrider's real name.) But I know game designers have a sense of humor. See the Magic card "Infectious Horror." (Just screw with pronouncing that.)


Nonsense, they were simply referring to the siege weapon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, NO THEY WEREN'T.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Do GW employee's often think of ass fisting?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only days ending in Y.

Only when their alone, or with friends or strangers.

Only when the sun is up or it's dark.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Insanity said:


> Do GW employee's often think of ass fisting?


What happens in the stock room, _stays_ in the stock room.... :laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course arse-fisting would be on your mind Vaz, but it is quite clearly a 'Falcon punch', which is what you must scream at your opponent when you roll to hit with it. 9 out of 10 dentists agree.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I see your "Falcon Punch and raise you a...


----------

